# The wedding dress is finished!!!



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Hurray for me! I finally finished the wedding dress. We had a bit of a struggle with the invisible zipper. I finally got it in today. I did all the hand work also. Now, let's just hope the bride can get into it.

I will post pictures when I can get her to put it on. The wedding is next Sat!


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I opened this expecting a _picture_, I'll have you know.


----------



## Glenda in MS (Sep 15, 2007)

Congrats! I know it is beautiful!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

DD is a bit shy of putting her picture on line. But I will talk her into it. She won't hace her hair done. We have been working on this dress, trying to get it done since November. She wanted to do it all herself, but needed good old mom's help. Now, on to the cake and dinner plans.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Maybe she would be okay with a photo from the chin/neck down - that way we can see the dress, and she won't have the most recognizable part of herself online.

Good luck on all the wedding preps.

Angie


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Waiting, with worm on tongue as my husband says for that picture,

PQ


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

I guess will have to start the picture chant!...LOL......
pic please 
pic please
pic please
and congrats on the whole wedding. I'm sure it will be wonderful!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

OMG I can't even imagine tackling something like a wedding dress! I can't wait to see it! How awesome that you made your daughter's dress!


----------



## p1gg1e (Aug 20, 2008)

:icecream:


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

this is as far as I got with her. alas. When they get older you just have so much less influence!!! this picture doesn't do the dress justice. It is actually very, very nice. Simple and elegant.










As for tackling a wedding dress ...well, actually DD was the one that made it. I just pinned the pieces together for her here and there. It is a Vogue pattern - the only one we could find with sleeves.


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

Oh what a great time to spend with your daughter. The dress is so nice. I was able to do this 12 years ago for DS/DIL wedding. 1799 was the time period, we made 13 outfits from under garments out. Sewed from March till Aug. of that year. Family sewing parties. What fun we had. I will have to see if I can dig up some pictures.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Callie, it's lovely. Thanks for sharing! 

(I'm waiting for pics, nana.)


----------



## Glenda in MS (Sep 15, 2007)

It is very pretty! 

I wish thepic were bigger!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

It is lovely, what pattern number?

And actual wedding day photo or two would be really neat.
Hope the weather will be good for them.

sewing nana - would love to see the photos of your project. I did a Ren wedding with large LOTR influence in Sept 2005. That's got to be one of my best projects. Her dress was parts of 3 patterns and was done from one photo she showed me. Then the guys, the parents, the musicians, etc.

Weddings are fun to sew for, especially the less "David's Bridal" one.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

it is Vogue 2979. The picture doesn't do it justice. It is a very sweet dress. Just not off the shoulders like so many are. 

I will post a wedding picture or two when I get them! But remember, the wedding is 2 days before the packers come to get us started moving! 

So...I will do my best.


----------



## MissQueenie (Feb 15, 2006)

Wow! What a labor of love! The dress is beautiful and I am sure your DD will look gorgeous on her big day. I'm sure we're all looking forward to seeing more pictures when you post them


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That's Princess Grace of Monaco's wedding dress.

Very Classy! I think today is the day of the wedding.

Angie


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

AngieM2 said:


> That's Princess Grace of Monaco's wedding dress.
> 
> Very Classy! I think today is the day of the wedding.
> 
> Angie


Next Saturday -- we actually have time to spare....Her dad is making the cake topper (acryllic with their names cut in it) and we are also doing the cake, flowers...this is ONE homemade wedding!!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Callieslamb said:


> Next Saturday -- we actually have time to spare....Her dad is making the cake topper (acryllic with their names cut in it) and we are also doing the cake, flowers...this is ONE homemade wedding!!!


The anniversary of my 1971 wedding day. Beautiful time of year for a wedding.
And your homemade wedding sounds lovely.

Angie


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

What an elegant dress, I hope we get to see a pictures of your daughter in the dress!


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

Oh how neat! Is there anyway you can post a larger picture? That's pretty hard to see, it's so tiny.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I have no idea on how to post a larger picture. It is also hard to see since the dress is white and so is the door behind it. I will try my best to get a picture posted after the wedding tomorrow. I need one for the church bulletin also, but it is really going to be a crunch for us. DS is staying an extra day to help us get ready for the packers on Monday. 

Today, we decorate the cake and pray the flowers arrive. Tomorrow is the big day!


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Callie, what a treasure this is for them! God's blessings on them as they start their life together!


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

I hope you all have a wonderful day that ends up leaving everyone involved with many many happy memories. You have worked so hard to make this day special.. Anxiously awaiting the next picture of your handiwork.

PQ


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

Oh we can wait till after the wedding, but do share pics so we can see the wedding dress better.

Blessings on the marriage.


----------

